# John Alessio signs with Bellator MMA, expected to debut in Season 9



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Nearly a year after the UFC cut him loose, John Alessio has signed a deal with Bellator MMA.
> 
> Bellator officials confirmed Alessio's signing to MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) and said the fighter is expected to make his debut with the promotion sometime during Season 9, which begins in September on Spike TV. Although Alessio has fought much of his career at welterweight, he is expected to compete at 155 pounds this fall, where he dropped to 18 months ago.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...th-bellator-mma-expected-to-debut-in-season-9


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yet another guy that couldn't hack it in the ufc...Bellator, you should know better.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Alessio is still a talented, solid fighter.

Still a good move for Bellator, Alessio always brings it.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He is coming off of two losses in the UFC and a no contest in some regional show. This is another example of Bellator being more than willing to pick up fighters that couldnt hack it in the UFC. I really wish that they would concentrate on building up some talent on their own instead of picking up second rate fighters that the UFC no longer wanted.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Unless the UFC vets, being 'name' fighters, are being used to build up the younger talent?

Babalu and Rich Clementi certainly helped them out with that!


----------

